
Cover story: The curious case of a shared database - lelf
https://www.newsroom.co.nz/2019/07/31/705762/the-curious-case-of-a-shared-database
======
scott_s
This reminds me of the Instagram account, @insta_repeat
([https://www.instagram.com/insta_repeat](https://www.instagram.com/insta_repeat)),
which is much more fun if you visit rather than reading my explanation.

~~~
Angostura
Done manually, or with help of machine learning, I wonder.

------
alexvoda
I read this just after the EFAP post mortem (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20942543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20942543)
). The first video in the blog post was about music is reused in movies and
this makes it less interesting and less memorable like in Marvel movies.

I think this kind of is a symptom of the same issue.

------
aaron695
Up there with the weather ladies dress - [https://www.netweather.tv/weather-
forecasts/news/7015-findin...](https://www.netweather.tv/weather-
forecasts/news/7015-finding-the-perfect-weather-girl-dress)

Although OT I like the Story of the Newspaper Prop Used in Different Movies
for Over 50 Years, which is really hard to un-see in movies -
[https://reelrundown.com/film-industry/Same-newspaper-prop-
in...](https://reelrundown.com/film-industry/Same-newspaper-prop-in-different-
movies)

~~~
Animats
Oh, Earl Hays Press. They have a whole line of fake stuff. Fake food brands.
Fake DVD boxes. Fake posters. Fake food packages for movies that don't have
enough clout to get paid for product placement.

